# Live action kid's movies



## Tigercougar (Feb 24, 2013)

What were some of the live-action kid's movies you enjoyed growing up? The vast majority of what I watched was animated, but movies I enjoyed include:

Benji and its sequels
Matilda
Stuart Little 1
Bingo (it's a shitty DTV movie from 1991; boy-and-his-dog kind of deal)
Beethoven
Home Alone
Honey, I Shrunk the Kids
both 1990s Homeward Bound movies
The Cat from Outer Space
Thomasina
Look Who's Talking Now


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Animated movies were (and still are) my thing. I remember liking _The Little Rascals_ a lot though. Ohman the_ Power Rangers Movie_ too. That movie was awesome.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 25, 2013)

Like,
The Sandlot and Matilda,
yo.


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 25, 2013)

Stand By Me


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 2, 2013)

3 posts?!

FAF, I'm disappoint.
_*
A Kid in Aladdin's Palace*_:






It didn't take much to figure out that this was the sequel to...
_*
A Kid in King Arthur's Court*_





I don't think I ever saw it completely in one sitting, but enjoyed it nonetheless.

Somebody already mentioned The Sandlot, so in its place are a couple of other childhood baseball flicks...

_*Rookie of the Year:*_





Deep down inside I wish that the Cubs would win a World Series. They sill have this movie. ^^

*Angels in the Outfield:*





I was a Christopher Lloyd fan even before I saw _Back to the Future_. Wow.

*Angels In the Endzone:*





*Jungle 2 Jungle:*





*Mighty Joe Young:*




*
George of the Jungle:*




_
â™ªGeorge, George, George of the Jungle, Watch out for that tree...â™ª_
I grew up watching the original 1960s cartoon reruns, so I was _stoked_ to see this one! It didn't disappoint. 

_*D3: The Mighty Ducks:*_





For a little while, an island boy in the Caribbean wanted to play hockey...
Saw it way more times than the other two combined. That's why it goes here before them.

*Little Giants:*





It's now that I realize that Ed O'Neil, (Al Bundy! _Married With Children_!!) was the rival coach! 

Rick Moranis, you never disappoint.


----------

